# Egyptian Electric Utility



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you Pat for the link

Egyptian Electric Utility and Consumer Protection Regulatory Agency.

This site tells you everything you need to know about electricity in Egypt plus of course how to calculate your bill


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thank you Pat for the link
> 
> Egyptian Electric Utility and Consumer Protection Regulatory Agency.
> 
> This site tells you everything you need to know about electricity in Egypt plus of course how to calculate your bill


Thanks Maiden:clap2:


----------

